# Euro 21



## Carl Kotte (Jun 11, 2021)

It’s on! Discuss!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 11, 2021)

Football, of course. And I’m not talking about that egg-shaped ball!


----------



## McMan (Jun 11, 2021)

Prediction:
People will run around for 80+ minutes then, when some get more tired than others, coupled perhaps with a few lapses in attention, something will happen. All this, of course, punctuated by a constant blurring of the lines between thespianism and sport. There will be singing too.

The egg-shaped ball returns in two months!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 11, 2021)

The old saying was, you play 90 minutes of football and then the Germany wins


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 11, 2021)

McMan said:


> Prediction:
> People will run around for 80+ minutes then, when some get more tired than others, coupled perhaps with a few lapses in attention, something will happen. All this, of course, punctuated by a constant blurring of the lines between thespianism and sport. There will be singing too.
> 
> The egg-shaped ball returns in two months!


That’s 90+ minutes sir


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 11, 2021)

This is the first competition in history in which Finland qualified.


----------



## McMan (Jun 11, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> That’s 90+ minutes sir


I know, I know... I meant the action starts after 80+ minutes.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 11, 2021)

England FTW


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 11, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> This is the first competition in history in which Finland qualified.


----------



## daveb (Jun 11, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Football, of course. And I’m not talking about that egg-shaped ball!




We call it "Metric Football". Mesmerizing. Not.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 11, 2021)

daveb said:


> We call it "Metric Football". Mesmerizing. Not.


What, like American 'Football' is with its constant stoppages, a-word-from-our-sponsor moments and incessant interruptions for adverts. Yep, its totally mesmerizing, even the halftime costume 'malfunctions'.


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2021)

American football is like TikTok. Each play (think tiktok vid) lasts just a few seconds. It has intermittent ads, and half-naked (but not fully naked) people. Doing too much of it causes brain damage. It's the sport of the future.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 11, 2021)

ian said:


> American football is like TikTok. Each play (think tiktok vid) lasts just a few seconds. It has intermittent ads, and half-naked (but not fully naked) people. Doing too much of it causes brain damage. It's the sport of the future.


Kinda like logging on to KKF?

I'll get me coat


----------



## AT5760 (Jun 11, 2021)

Both are more interesting than baseball. I’m just mad that I’d have to get a sling subscription if I want to watch some games.


----------



## childermass (Jun 12, 2021)

It’s Euro 2020 Carl! I‘m pretty glad they didn’t throw away all the merchandise they had ready before covid kicked in.


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 12, 2021)

ian said:


> American football is like TikTok. Each play (think tiktok vid) lasts just a few seconds. It has intermittent ads, and half-naked (but not fully naked) people. Doing too much of it causes brain damage. It's the sport of the future.



Ian continuing to try and push TikTok on all the rest of us adults. I think France will win… their country needs a win.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> Ian continuing to try and push TikTok on all the rest of us adults. I think France will win… their country needs a win.


Motivate!


----------



## ian (Jun 12, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> Ian continuing to try and push TikTok on all the rest of us adults. I think France will win… their country needs a win.



You're just jealous that you're not as "hip" as I am or as "in touch" with "gen z".


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

childermass said:


> It’s Euro 2020 Carl! I‘m pretty glad they didn’t throw away all the merchandise they had ready before covid kicked in.


2020 is so last year!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Anybody watching Denmark-Finland? Eriksen just collapsed on the field all of the sudden. He stayied on the field around 15min and then they carried him away covered with flags and they discontinued the match. No one knows what happened...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Anybody watching Denmark-Finland? Eriksen just collapsed on the field all of the sudden. He stayied on the field around 15min and then they carried him away covered with flags and they discontinued the match. No one knows what happened...


I just read about it. I hope it’s nothing serious, but I’m worried.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

Really worried.


----------



## tri.ngm (Jun 12, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Anybody watching Denmark-Finland? Eriksen just collapsed on the field all of the sudden. He stayied on the field around 15min and then they carried him away covered with flags and they discontinued the match. No one knows what happened...


It was scary to watch. And why was there images to watch. I really hope he's ok.


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2021)

Eriksen is in hospital. He is awake.


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Lars said:


> Eriksen is in hospital. He is awake.


Good to hear. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tri.ngm (Jun 12, 2021)

Lars said:


> Eriksen is in hospital. He is awake.


Great news! The medics did a great job.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 12, 2021)

He required CPR. That in itself tells you how serious the situation was for Eriksen.


----------



## tri.ngm (Jun 12, 2021)

Suomi!!


----------



## damiano (Jun 12, 2021)

Perkele!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> Perkele!


You are rooting for Denmark?


----------



## damiano (Jun 12, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> You are rooting for Denmark?


Finland for the win!


----------



## damiano (Jun 12, 2021)

Wow that penalty was so weak lmao


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> Wow that penalty was so weak lmao


Yes, very weak, feel sorry for the guy


----------



## damiano (Jun 12, 2021)

We need @Pertti here.. You guys need some good vibes after losing the ice hockey final last Sunday!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

This should be Denmark's match 8/10 times with or without Eriksen


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> We need @Pertti here.. You guys need some good vibes after losing the ice hockey final last Sunday!


Yes, that was a real hit. Not the best way of going 3-3 for decider at the final.


----------



## tri.ngm (Jun 12, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> Wow that penalty was so weak lmao


You mean the call is weak right


----------



## Pertti (Jun 12, 2021)

Lmao one attempt one goal


----------



## Pertti (Jun 12, 2021)

Thats how we roll, easy game


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Pertti said:


> Lmao one attempt one goal


Yeah, win with ugly game as hell, but I will take it.


----------



## Pertti (Jun 12, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Yeah, win with ugly game as hell, but I will take it.


Indeed, until the goal all I could think is we need skates on


----------



## damiano (Jun 12, 2021)

Congrats Finland, and classy all the way!


----------



## Benuser (Jun 12, 2021)

Keep an eye on the Belgians. 
By the way: a language question. Is the term 'soccer' typically American or British-English?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

Congrats Suomi!!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

Benuser said:


> Keep an eye on the Belgians.
> By the way: a language question. Is the term 'soccer' typically American or British-English?


Belgium is amazing! Russia has a great team… but they don’t stand a chance so far.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 12, 2021)

If only this guy had been the right age.


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2021)

Benuser said:


> Keep an eye on the Belgians.
> By the way: a language question. Is the term 'soccer' typically American or British-English?


Soccer is American term. Will see if the Belgium finally lives up to its potential. They have had good players for years but tend to underperform...


----------



## McMan (Jun 12, 2021)

Benuser said:


> By the way: a language question. Is the term 'soccer' typically American or British-English?








We missed our chance to call it "Asser".


----------



## crocca86 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hopefully Italy will redeem itself after not qualifying for the World Cup in 2018


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 12, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> Congrats Finland, and classy all the way!




Is that real grass in that stadium? I imagine it would be hard that far North.

Yeh World football is right name, it is far more foot than American only foot is punts, kickoffs, field goals. Hand carry runs & passes. Pass receptions. Defense all hands in secondary must be fast on your feet all you can get away with your hands.

Soccer has become popular in US it is less expensive, you don't have to be 200-300# of muscle. 
Still positions in football are complex a good QB has to be able to read defenses in seconds of time, very few can do it well.


----------



## daveb (Jun 12, 2021)

Perkele. TIL


----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 13, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> The old saying was, you play 90 minutes of football and then the Germany wins



Not anymore. The National Elf have been pretty weak for the past 5 years or so. Losing Philip Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Klose, Mesut Ozil, etc. has weakened them tremendously. Couple that with an under-performing Yogi Low and you have the weakest German team since 2000 (on paper they look strong, but that's about it). They still have some great players, but for whatever reason, they just haven't jelled like they did back in 2014. Thomas Muller and Mats Hummels are back, that should help some, but I'd be shocked if they someone how won the Euro.

It looks like it might come down to France and England, but it's too early to tell to be honest. Anything can happen in football.


----------



## damiano (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 13, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> Both are more interesting than baseball. I’m just mad that I’d have to get a sling subscription if I want to watch some games.



Get an ESPN+ subscription, it only cost $5.99 a month. Cancel it after the Euro ends.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 13, 2021)

England kick off with a win. I had no idea this was their first 1st round win at the Euro's.


----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 13, 2021)

Benuser said:


> Keep an eye on the Belgians.
> By the way: a language question. Is the term 'soccer' typically American or British-English?


 Technically the British invented the word "soccer". It was slang or short for "Association Football". They used it for a short period of time, but it never caught on. I guess it worked in America because we needed a name to differentiate it from NFL Football. If an American calls football "soccer" we get made fun of, even though they made the damn name up.


----------



## damiano (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Grayswandir said:


> Technically the British invented the word "soccer". It was slang or short for "Association Football". They used it for a short period of time, but it never caught on. I guess it worked in America because we needed a name to differentiate it from NFL Football. If an American calls football "soccer" we get made fun of, even though they made the damn name up.


So long as we win we don't care what its called. 
American sports terminology is balmy. Calling Baseball's premiere competition the World Series when the US is the only participant just makes me smile.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 13, 2021)

Grayswandir said:


> Technically the British invented the word "soccer". It was slang or short for "Association Football". They used it for a short period of time, but it never caught on. I guess it worked in America because we needed a name to differentiate it from NFL Football. If an American calls football "soccer" we get made fun of, even though they made the damn name up.


Thanks a lot! 
That indeed was the explanation I was looking for.


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 13, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Calling Baseball's premiere competition the World Series when the US is the only participant just makes me smile.


My wife used to make fun of that. She used to ask me how [Nation X] did in the Super Bowl.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> So long as we win we don't care what its called.
> American sports terminology is balmy. Calling Baseball's premiere competition the World Series when the US is the only participant just makes me smile.


Bluejays would like a word with you.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 13, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Bluejays would like a word with you.


Token Canadian teams don't count, especially when its almost 30 years since they last won. I dub this the North American Series.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Token Canadian teams don't count, especially when its almost 30 years since they last won. I dub this the North American Series.


Touché.


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2021)

Canada will have our Ray's soon - thus doubling their presence..


----------



## Scooter (Jun 13, 2021)

I think it will be England's year. Just like I thought that in the last World Cup.


----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 14, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> So long as we win we don't care what its called.
> American sports terminology is balmy. Calling Baseball's premiere competition the World Series when the US is the only participant just makes me smile.



What do you give a **** if we call it the world series ? Seriously though, I agree. I use that as an example when people give me a hard time about being a football supporter. They make fun of football, yet they don't wear any pads outside of shin guards, and I don't have to sit through a thousand commercials every time I watch a game. England look pretty good with players like Foden, Saka, Mount, etc. That young core of players is going to take England far I think. Grealish is also pretty amazing, and you have your regulars like Kane, Sterling, Rashford, etc. It's going to be a great Euro.


----------



## Lars (Jun 14, 2021)

Heja Sverige!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 14, 2021)

Lars said:


> Heja Sverige!


Mange takk!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 14, 2021)

Kill Sverige kill


----------



## Lars (Jun 14, 2021)

Damn, that was close..


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Kill Sverige kill


It doesn’t look good!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 14, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> It doesn’t look good!


assassin style


----------



## tri.ngm (Jun 28, 2021)

Best set of matches today!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 28, 2021)

tri.ngm said:


> Best set of matches today!


Can't disagree


----------



## Helicon (Jun 28, 2021)

tri.ngm said:


> Best set of matches today!


Jeezus this current match is just amazing end-to-end stuff. I'd be saddened if France went out, but honestly at this point Switzerland almost deserve to win.


----------



## ian (Jun 28, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> My wife used to make fun of that. She used to ask me how [Nation X] did in the Super Bowl.



Where's your wife from?


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 28, 2021)

ian said:


> Where's your wife from?


Right daggone here(USA). She’s just a jerk.


----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 28, 2021)

tri.ngm said:


> Best set of matches today!



Especially Switzerland vs France, no one saw that coming. My boy Xhaka made it to a European quarter-final!


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 28, 2021)

Oh I missed Belgium beating Portugal. Did Cristiano Ronaldo cry? Anybody the the footage? At the end of the day that's what it's all about... truly the greatest sight in football!


----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 28, 2021)

He wasn't happy, that's for sure.


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Jun 29, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Oh I missed Belgium beating Portugal. Did Cristiano Ronaldo cry? Anybody the the footage? At the end of the day that's what it's all about... truly the greatest sight in football!


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 29, 2021)

Giovanny Torres said:


>




Excellent, thank you! A++++ content.


----------



## Helicon (Jun 29, 2021)

Giovanny Torres said:


>



God he's such a petulant brat. He's also an objectively *terrible* free kick taker, having scored a goal once in 72 attempts at Juventus. Even with Real Madrid his total was 33 goals from 444 attempts, which is well below the EPL average success rate of 9.2%. But he never allows his teammates to take them, instead.


----------



## Sdo (Jun 29, 2021)

Helicon said:


> God he's such a petulant brat. He's also an objectively *terrible* free kick taker, having scored a goal once in 72 attempts at Juventus. Even with Real Madrid his total was 33 goals from 444 attempts, which is well below the EPL average success rate of 9.2%. But he never allows his teammates to take them, instead.



It really impresses me how easy it is to talk and judge others regarding their character. That is even more amazing when you don't know at all the individual. I guess sports have this less nicer side.

About numbers ( Tried to copy but it is just too long ):

Cristiano Ronaldo - Palmarés

Goals ( at least 10 were free-kicks ) -







I rest my case.

Enjoy the matches.
Cheers.


----------



## Helicon (Jun 29, 2021)

Sdo said:


> It really impresses me how easy it is to talk and judge others regarding their character. That is even more amazing when you don't know at all the individual. I guess sports have this less nicer side.
> 
> About numbers ( Tried to copy but it is just too long ):
> 
> ...


That's the downside to being on camera I suppose... So many of one's less flattering qualities are on display for the whole world to see.

I'm enjoying the tournament much more now that Portugal are out, so it's a net gain from this neutral's perspective. But to each his own.


----------



## Sdo (Jun 29, 2021)

Helicon said:


> That's the downside to being on camera I suppose... So many of one's less flattering qualities are on display for the whole world to see.
> 
> I'm enjoying the tournament much more now that Portugal are out, so it's a net gain from this neutral's perspective. But to each his own.



" 
That's the downside to being on camera I suppose... So many of one's less flattering qualities are on display for the whole world to see.
"
Easy excuse, still up to you to decide what and how you comment.

Look at the numbers, go to YouTube and just watch. Plenty of objective and incredible things to put a comment on. You preferred to focus on that. Priorities I guess. 

At least you did not unleash the fashion critic that might live in you, that is 1 extra point for you  

Enjoy the matches!
Cheers.


----------



## damiano (Jun 29, 2021)

It’s coming home!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 29, 2021)

Go England .


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 29, 2021)

Poor swedes. Last minute of extra time and they concede a goal to a man who rubs it in by exposing his sports bra


----------



## damiano (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## damiano (Jun 30, 2021)

There was a discussion in the Guardian comments’ section on why he is wearing a bra.. Apparently lots of players wear one, to monitor things like heart rate and such.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 30, 2021)

There‘s often a thin dividing line between nutrition, sports science and hopeful quackery*, but this one may have some merit I guess. Surprised that nobody’s come up with a better man-bra/ dynamic pec harness design mind.

Still, when Sterling bags a hat trick in the final I’ll be pleased for him to strip down to a lacy 2-piece with stockings and suspenders and start doing the time warp in celebration.


*Take it from someone who spent most of the 00’s eating a diet consisting of industrial quantities of bananas, (white) pasta, tuna and kilos of chicken in aid of performance, all largely debunked now, Thankfully ice baths seem genuine, or all that nut freezing unpleasantness would have been in vain


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 30, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Poor swedes. Last minute of extra time and they concede a goal to a man who rubs it in by exposing his sports bra
> 
> ☹


There’s No shame in being beaten by the best


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 30, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> There’s No shame in being beaten by the best




I’m sorry Mr Kotte, but you seem confused. Sweden were playing Ukraine, who are frankly far from the best footballing nation by any objective measure

I can only assume that you were hoping to set up the winceworthy pun below, and missed the opportunity as surely as Muller gratifyingly shot wide yesterday

’There’s no shame in being beaten by the b(r)e(a)st’


----------



## Helicon (Jun 30, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Surprised that nobody’s come up with a better man-bra/ dynamic pec harness design mind.


Can we not just agree to call it a "bro"?


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 30, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Can we not just agree to call it a "bro"?



Afraid not, bit dated and doesn’t seem dynamic or macho enough for my liking. We need to shoehorn words like ‘max‘ and ‘ultra’ in the branding to command a price premium and obscure the fact that it looks like a cheap crop top from Peckham market


----------



## Helicon (Jun 30, 2021)

Surely you meant to write "a crop top from Topshop"?


----------



## DrEriksson (Jun 30, 2021)

@Carl Kotte, you can go ahead and delete this thread now.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 30, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Can we not just agree to call it a "bro"?


Manssiere!!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 30, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I’m sorry Mr Kotte, but you seem confused. Sweden were playing Ukraine, who are frankly far from the best footballing nation by any objective measure
> 
> I can only assume that you were hoping to set up the winceworthy pun below, and missed the opportunity as surely as Muller gratifyingly shot wide yesterday
> 
> ’There’s no shame in being beaten by the b(r)e(a)st’


Apart from the very last sentence This was all bully


----------



## damiano (Jun 30, 2021)

So, what’s it going to be?! Italy vs Spain, and England vs Denmark??


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 30, 2021)

ukr-sui?


----------



## damiano (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Grayswandir (Jun 30, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Can we not just agree to call it a "bro"?


Manzier.


----------



## damiano (Jul 1, 2021)

I live in the Netherlands but mostly read English newspapers. That's why I post so much about the English team!


----------



## crocca86 (Jul 2, 2021)

Come on Italy !! Amazing game


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 3, 2021)

And in 20 minutes.. It is Denmark VS the Chech republic.. our home is all red and white.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 3, 2021)

crocca86 said:


> Come on Italy !! Amazing game


I agree. It was the best game I’ve seen in this competition. Both teams were awesome. Italy a bit awesomer I suppose


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 3, 2021)

HappyamateurDK said:


> And in 20 minutes.. It is Denmark VS the Chech republic.. our home is all red and white.


I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice one Danes. Sets the game up nicely


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 3, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I wish you the best of luck!



Thanks you very much


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 3, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Nice one Danes. Sets the game up nicely


Yeah it was pretty good  thanks


----------



## damiano (Jul 3, 2021)

Congrats Denmark! Now let’s go ingerland! You're twistin' my melon man, you know you talk so hip man!


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 3, 2021)

To my surprise, I’ve grown to like this, Proper sound of England,


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 3, 2021)

Congrats England and Denmark!!!


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 3, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Congrats England and Denmark!!!



Aye to that. Glad to see the Danes as our opponents in a full bodied, Northern European semi-final. It‘ll be a proper, committed game of football between appropriately bearded and jug-eared sportsmen

Not so sure that’ll be the same case in the other semi final. The enhanced level of play acting, time wasting and histrionics on display from Italy in the Belgium game was quite staggering. The clip below is bloody amusing, but it‘s also a little tragic at the same time. No wonder the mafia are are a laughing stock these days, the big bunch of hammy mothers‘ boys


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 4, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Aye to that. Glad to see the Danes as our opponents in a full bodied, Northern European semi-final. It‘ll be a proper, committed game of football between appropriately bearded and jug-eared sportsmen
> 
> Not so sure that’ll be the same case in the other semi final. The enhanced level of play acting, time wasting and histrionics on display from Italy in the Belgium game was quite staggering. The clip below is bloody amusing, but it‘s also a little tragic at the same time. No wonder the mafia are are a laughing stock these days, the big bunch of hammy mothers‘ boys




I totally agree... The constant acting and diving you see from mostly south European and Latin American players are pathetic..often performed by really skilled players that really shouldn't have to rely on that kind of cheating. I guess it's a matter of sport culture..for some winning is everything no matter how you do it. To others the way you win is just as important as the victory itself.


----------



## damiano (Jul 5, 2021)

Forza Italia!  Wow can’t wait for tomorrow!


----------



## crocca86 (Jul 6, 2021)

Vamos Italy


----------



## knifeknight (Jul 7, 2021)

„Vamos“ is spanish…..and they are out.

Andiamo Azzurri !


----------



## damiano (Jul 7, 2021)

Truth be told, Spain was better though in that match, but Italy over the tournament. That promises a lot ove rthe next few years as both teams have a few excellent youngsters, especially Spain. Pedri and that guy who missed the first penalty (Almo?).

Anyway, now let’s go Ingerland!  Really hope they make it to the final, if only for the instagram banter. Though Denmark is a good team as well, bit of a sleeper during the tournament. In the Guardian there is a nice piece on how Denmark won the 1992 euros. They didn’t officially qualify, but Yugoslavia got expelled because of the war, so some of the Danish players got called back from their holidays!

Beers and beating Germany: Henrik Larsen on Denmark’s Euro 92 triumph


----------



## knifeknight (Jul 7, 2021)

1992…I remember…though as a German not with very lucky feelings…

But this time ours were kicked out for a reason. They were simply badly prepared and very self convinced.

It would be interesting to see the Danish in finals vs Italy - but England vs Italy might be the better match.


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 7, 2021)

As a Dane..of course I hope for the final. But I am perfectly aware that against the English team..on Wembley. We are massive underdogs. The English team have shown weaknesses during the Euro 21. And if we can defend like the Scots did. Maybe they will be frustrated and make mistakes. Everything can happen then.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 7, 2021)

HappyamateurDK said:


> As a Dane..of course I hope for the final. But I am perfectly aware that against the English team..on Wembley. We are massive underdogs. The English team have shown weaknesses during the Euro 21. And if we can defend like the Scots did. Maybe they will be frustrated and make mistakes. Everything can happen then.



Good luck, and may the best team win. Obviously I’m hoping that‘s England, but I am sanguine, old and all too used to crushing disappointment. 

Still, I’m far more confident than in previous years, when I think that the cunning Danish plan to enfeeble our countrymen by exporting industrial amounts of cheap bacon was actually paying dividends. Now we actually look fit and willing to compete. Some of the team is even probably vegan ffs.

We’re going to win this, absolutely almost certainly.


----------



## damiano (Jul 7, 2021)

It’s too close... England should make some substitutions?!


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 7, 2021)

Easy. Probably not as easy as a Sunday morning, but easy like making a lifelike bust perhaps







Oh!

..so that wasn’t wasn’t easy. The Danes made it awkward for sure, but the relentless pressure in the end did tell. I’m.not too disheartened by the less than convincing victory - England did recover from a goal down and looked in control in the latter stages, which is an improvement on the flappy panic often seen in the past. 

Italy are a tougher test. But as wily as those aged Italian centre backs are, there are signs that they can be exposed by pace. I’m not sure that they’ll enjoy facing Sterling, who seemed to have an extra-speed button in his armoury tonight


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 7, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Easy. Probably not as easy as a Sunday morning, but easy like making a lifelike bust perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right now it's a tough defeat. I guess it ain't wrong to say the best team won. 

What I can say though is.. sterling and kane are the living prove that no English football fan can ever again point fingers at other teams for Diving. They where shamefull. 

Doesn't change that the best team won. 

Congratulations


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 11, 2021)

Here we (nearly) go then. It’s Euro Soccerballs Final [email protected] time. England are in the final of a major championship for the first time since 1966 and the gammon-heavy tabloids here are attempting to whip everyone into mass patriotic hysteria. I am mildly excited to be fair.



HappyamateurDK said:


> Right now it's a tough defeat. I guess it ain't wrong to say the best team won.
> 
> What I can say though is.. sterling and kane are the living prove that no English football fan can ever again point fingers at other teams for Diving. They where shamefull.
> 
> ...



You know, I had a feeling my (jokey) last post on this thread would come back to haunt me, and very nearly followed up with a subsequent qualification, but didn‘t as it came across a bit pro-faced and I was too lazy to reorganise my words at the time

But FWIW, it was something along the lines that I actually have some sympathy for players making the most of the contact in the box, particularly if they’re moving at pace. It’s very noble staying upright, but there are sadly no prizes for making the shot off balance and skying it massively wide as a consequence - the odds distinctly suggest it may be better not to fight gravity, fall and take the penalty afterwards.

Still, at some point in time that seems to have morphed into an excuse for players dragging their limbs into unnatural poises in the box, seeking any contact so that they can throw themselves to the floor dramatically. Which is slightly more convincing and borderline if you’re fast like Sterling, less so if you’re Kane, who often seems to need a fleet of invisible tugboats to build the momentum to actually achieve the speed needed to merit falling vaguely convincingly.

Sadly VAR isn’t always much use, as it needs something blatant and uncontroversial to change the referee’s onfield decision. And I don’t think the Sterling example was clear cut enough tbh, albeit he clearly made a massive 3-course meal of the contact. The genie’s already out of the bottle and players are going to continue gaming. Noble losing gets a little boring with repetition

I still think that behaviour is a slight cut above the elevated level of play acting and cynicism that can pervade the worst offending teams, where the brush of a bootlace on thigh somehow provokes a player to clutch his eye - King Harold with arrow style - seeking to get another player sent off and where any contact tends to provoke gymnastic rolling, time-wasting and hammy limb-clutching of the highest order. I can’t help but think that there’s serious money to be made if someone can get my Italian NHL franchise idea finally off the ground,

Thanks for the gracious congratulations by the way DK. May the best team win tonight.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 11, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Here we (nearly) go then. It’s Euro Soccerballs Final [email protected] time. England are in the final of a major championship for the first time since 1966 and the gammon-heavy tabloids here are attempting to whip everyone into mass patriotic hysteria. I am mildly excited to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the mental gymnastics on display here are more impressive to me... so when the english dive it's a begrudging acceptance of the current state of affairs, but when the italians dive you are quite certain you can perceive their cynical gamesmanship? a certain word comes to mind but I'll leave my own judgment out of this to keep the discussion civil


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)

In other news..


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 11, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> the mental gymnastics on display here are more impressive to me... so when the english dive it's a begrudging acceptance of the current state of affairs, but when the italians dive you are quite certain you can perceive their cynical gamesmanship? a certain word comes to mind but I'll leave my own judgment out of this to keep the discussion civil



I think you’re misreading me fwiw - if you’re thinking I’m seriously positing that’s there’s a clear line between noble yeoman Nothern Europeans and cynical Latin style cheating types you‘re mistaken, nor that I believe anyone comes up smelling of roses in this. It’s a ridiculous and unsatisfying state of affairs really, and I’m happy to poke fun at all sides equally, including gammon-crazed myopic lititle englanders and hysterical mammy boy italian stereotypes aplenty. It‘s what passes as banter in undiscerning Euro types

I‘m aware of how ridiculous all the nationalistic fervour is. Despite being born in London, I think of myself as a Brit rather than English (Welsh Dad, Guyanese mum) and the St Georges cross doesn’t sit easily with me. I’ve never been one to weep into my Queen-branded pillow about the past - Maradona may have done that Hand of God stuff, but the dominant feeling for me wasn‘t that we’d been cheated and that we needed to relive the falklands pronto, but that the better team won regardless of that incident, much like DK graciously accepted

So, as the last post suggests - and all nonsense aside–let’s hope for a good game tonight,


----------



## Sdo (Jul 11, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I think you’re misreading me fwiw - if you’re thinking I’m seriously positing that’s there’s a clear line between noble yeoman Nothern Europeans and cynical Latin style cheating types you‘re mistaken, nor that I believe anyone comes up smelling of roses in this. It’s a ridiculous and unsatisfying state of affairs really, and I’m happy to poke fun at all sides equally, including gammon-crazed myopic lititle englanders and hysterical mammy boy italian stereotypes aplenty. It‘s what passes as banter in undiscerning Euro types
> 
> I‘m aware of how ridiculous all the nationalistic fervour is. Despite being born in London, I think of myself as a Brit rather than English (Welsh Dad, Guyanese mum) and the St Georges cross doesn’t sit easily with me. I’ve never been one to weep into my Queen-branded pillow about the past - Maradona may have done that Hand of God stuff, but the dominant feeling for me wasn‘t that we’d been cheated and that we needed to relive the falklands pronto, but that the better team won regardless of that incident, much like DK graciously accepted
> 
> So, as the last post suggests - and all nonsense aside–let’s hope for a good game tonight,



"Aye to that. Glad to see the Danes as our opponents in a full bodied, Northern European semi-final. It‘ll be a proper, committed game of football between appropriately bearded and jug-eared sportsmen

Not so sure that’ll be the same case in the other semi final. The enhanced level of play acting, time wasting and histrionics on display from Italy in the Belgium game was quite staggering. The clip below is bloody amusing, but it‘s also a little tragic at the same time. No wonder the mafia are are a laughing stock these days, the big bunch of hammy mothers‘ boys "


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)

It’s also not like nobody ever complained about shithousery and diving in the Premier League... With Kane and Sterling never the objects of attention...  

Anyway, people are just patriotic I guess..


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 11, 2021)

Sdo said:


> "Aye to that. Glad to see the Danes as our opponents in a full bodied, Northern European semi-final. It‘ll be a proper, committed game of football between appropriately bearded and jug-eared sportsmen
> 
> Not so sure that’ll be the same case in the other semi final. The enhanced level of play acting, time wasting and histrionics on display from Italy in the Belgium game was quite staggering. The clip below is bloody amusing, but it‘s also a little tragic at the same time. No wonder the mafia are are a laughing stock these days, the big bunch of hammy mothers‘ boys "



I’d like to think that winking smiley might be clues that I may not be taking this entirely seriously, Sadly we’re also quite low on jug-eared types in this England team - Maguire obviously honourable excepted, albeit he’s more malformed Easter Island statuette - and some of those gnarled Italian CBs look too suspiciously plug like. I think they may be rIngers and that UEFA should investigate.

Slightly regretting not being arsed to to post the qualification to DK’s post in advance of the semi finals - basically encouraging less seriousity in a confusing world - but them’s the (lazy) breaks.

Rest assured that this is not my house (below). However, I will still be supporting England tonight, despite this horror being all too near to me.


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 11, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Here we (nearly) go then. It’s Euro Soccerballs Final [email protected] time. England are in the final of a major championship for the first time since 1966 and the gammon-heavy tabloids here are attempting to whip everyone into mass patriotic hysteria. I am mildly excited to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well..as already mentioned the best team won. I can accept that. In football as well as other sports. If you do your best, if you squeeze out every drop of fight you can. There is no shame in loosing to a better team. As a Dane..I feel our team did the best they could. 

That is also the reason why I have a hard time accepting the diving from sterling as a sign of new times in the sport. And something we should get used to. In my opinion it's nothing but cheating.

Because England actually was the better team..it is shameful they had to fall down to that level of sportsmanship. They shouldn't have to. 

What bothers me even more is the stories of Danish families being attacked after the match.. children getting spit at. And woman being called ugly thing and pushed around. 

I can't say it surprise me..sadly it just confirm the prejudices many mainland Europeans have about the English people. 

Have a nice match..and enjoy


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

There are pricks in every country. When I was a young lad going out on the town the biggest fear was running in to the local football supporters. Those idiots were only looking for a fight.


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

I might have to modify my opinion. Apparently the British are storming Wembley stadium!


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)

Forza Italia!


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)

Andiamo ragazzi! Possiamo farlo!


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 11, 2021)

Lars said:


> There are pricks in every country. When I was a young lad going out on the town the biggest fear was running in to the local football supporters. Those idiots were only looking for a fight.



Amen to that. The reason why I have a bit of a hard time with the Union Jack is that I’m a kid of the 70s and 80s. Growing up as a West Indian kid in Brixton in that era tended to make you wary of that flag, and the merest sight of a chelsea shirt would send you scurrying away in self-preservation mode. I can‘t say I shed any tears when the Windsor (pub), knowingly festooned with union jacks and with a clientele to match, was one of the few businesses joyfully razed in the Brixton riots.

We’ve come along way from that era in Britain, thank gawd. Chelsea even won the PL with a host of African players and I see (whisper it) black people wearing their shirts.these days, which seemed implausible a couple of decades ago. It’s even largely a family entertainment product these days, albeit the product was lighter on the diving and heavier on the leg breaking. Hooliganism has largely been borked by heavy CCTV and high prices, with the bigger firms now distinctly overseas. - as some fans find on their travels to Russia (and Italy), causing similar outrage in the Media here, slightly laughably..

Anyway, vaguely serious stuff aside, game on tonight and good luck all. I leave you with the finest footie song available, one that someone appeals to the full spectrum of footie watchers - from the fanatical, spittle-flecked yob to the bod who doesn’t care for the game at all


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 11, 2021)

That was quick damn


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)

England in control...


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 11, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> England in control...



Only on the pitch..at the terraces and outside stadium it's classy as usual 

But it should be an eye opener for the English team to see how good they play when kane and sterling are actually playing standing up.


----------



## damiano (Jul 11, 2021)

Very tense game.. can go either way..


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 11, 2021)

Football is coming Rome


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 11, 2021)

il calcio sta tornando a casa!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats Italy!!!


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations to Italy..takes a lot of strengt getting behind after 2 minutes. And still stand with the trophy at the end.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 11, 2021)

...and all was right in the world once again


----------



## Grayswandir (Jul 11, 2021)

Forza Italia!


----------



## crocca86 (Jul 11, 2021)

Is coming to Roma!!!! Daje Italia !!!


----------



## Grayswandir (Jul 11, 2021)

By the way, Southgate should be sacked for allowing Sancho, Rashford, and Saka take penalties in a European final. He should have went with older, more experienced players. If anyone is to blame, it's Southgate. Saka is an excellent player, he shouldn't have to bear the weight of this loss on his shoulders. At least he took a better shot then Rashford and Sancho did.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 11, 2021)

Roberto Baggio lost the finals for Italy a while back by skying his PK, yet they got there almost entirely on his shoulders. Sometimes the player who is the heart of the team and has already left everything on the field is asked to step up once more. They make the PK and it solidifies their hero status. It's definitely a lot (too much?) to ask sometimes.


----------



## crocca86 (Jul 11, 2021)

Just waiting for Rio Ferdinand to make is usual post match comments... 
Thank you Italy


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 12, 2021)

Congrats Italy


----------



## damiano (Jul 12, 2021)

Not a pretty sight, drunk brits on the loose.





__





Watch this story by Frank on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 12, 2021)

Bums. That was frustratingly close and yet all too familiar, albeit the (less than) good ship England was one rock closer to the golden shore before that unpleasant hard dashing business.

Congratulations Italy, who were deserved winners, particularly after coming back from a goal down. The mild annoyance was that England actually looked worthy of winning that for quite some time - ripping through the vaunted Italian defence with ease early on -but went into their shells a little too much as the old doubts started to resurface and ceded the advantage. Sadly, Sir Gareth of Southgate, who seems a thoroughly nice chap who got so much right this tournament, was a little too hesitant and conservative with his subs if you ask me. And the gamble on getting the three inexperienced subs on cold to take the last penalties backfired horribly too. Feel sorry for Pickford, who performed those heroics in vain, and those unlucky enough to miss those fateful shots.

Congrats again Italy. Balls

Silly game anyway. Much prefer rugby


----------



## Grayswandir (Jul 12, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Bums. That was frustratingly close and yet all too familiar, albeit the (less than) good ship England was one rock closer to the golden shore before that unpleasant hard dashing business.
> 
> Congratulations Italy, who were deserved winners, particularly after coming back from a goal down. The mild annoyance was that England actually looked worthy of winning that for quite some time - ripping through the vaunted Italian defence with ease early on -but went into their shells a little too much as the old doubts started to resurface and ceded the advantage. Sadly, Sir Gareth of Southgate, who seems a thoroughly nice chap who got so much right this tournament, was a little too hesitant and conservative with his subs if you ask me. And the gamble on getting the three inexperienced subs on cold to take the last penalties backfired horribly too. Feel sorry for Pickford, who performed those heroics in vain, and those unlucky enough to miss those fateful shots.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see English fans back there team, rather then criticize them. Saka has been getting racially abused online, the kid is only 19 years old. I'm an Arsenal supporter, so it pisses me off. It's bad enough that English players have to deal with non-stop garbage in general from the journo scum in their country, but now they receive constant abuse on social media sites as well. At the end of the day, it's only a game, even if it is the greatest game of them all.

The Italians were brilliant. Once they got into a passing rhythm, the English couldn't hang with them. I think the Italians ended the match with 64% possession, but I might be a few percentage points off, plus or minus. The three lions peaked too early (in the first 20 minutes of the match), after that it was all Italy.

Southgate went wrong in two places, one was switching to a back three and playing a more defensive game, and the other was allowing the younger players to take the first round of penalties. What happened to Sterling, Graelish, Stones, etc.? Experienced players should have stepped up for the shootout. If Southgate would have stuck with a back four, started Saka, and brought Grealish out sooner, they might have beaten the Italians.

Pickford did a great job.


----------

